# 学习在中国的大学工程学？

## MalleRIM

你好！

我现在在青岛学习汉语。 我想继续学汉语所以我觉得学习在中国的大学很好。 我想做英语的学习因为我的汉语不好。

我想学工程学（计算机科学或者机械工程）或者物理学。

我是德国人。 德国有很好的工程大学。 你们觉得比中国好吗？

----------

## methaneoxy

 *MalleRIM wrote:*   

> 你好！
> 
> 我现在在青岛学习汉语。 我想继续学汉语所以我觉得学习在中国的大学很好。 我想做英语的学习因为我的汉语不好。
> 
> 我想学工程学（计算机科学或者机械工程）或者物理学。
> ...

 

中国毕竟是个发展中国家，很多事情（除了收费）仍未能与国际接轨。像您说的这种，因为我没关注过所以也并不清楚。但是很多时候，人总要为一件事情放弃另一件事情。这些只能看你个人的取舍。

----------

## kinglee

 *MalleRIM wrote:*   

> 你好！
> 
> 我现在在青岛学习汉语。 我想继续学汉语所以我觉得学习在中国的大学很好。 我想做英语的学习因为我的汉语不好。
> 
> 我想学工程学（计算机科学或者机械工程）或者物理学。
> ...

 

是吗 我恰好是青岛的，你在那个大学？我在山科大

你的汉语不错，最起码交流没问题，汉语不难学，就像我觉得英语不难学样.

计算机科学的话，在中国一流的学校有，清华，北大，北航，南大，浙大，哈工大的吧。我会去北航。

机械工程的话，我认为是你们德国好，德国的制造业很发达在我看来，车辆制造很厉害。这个我给你推荐不了，专业不是这个，还是回国吧。

德国的物理学大师很多，就我所知，核物理还有什么托马克装置很厉害....不是很懂，忽略吧... 就中国的话，北大，中国科技大学很好，清华不知道。

比较欣赏德国人和德国的历史。

----------

